# My platy



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well she's still as big as a barrel. In fact, shes so stretched out that her entire stomach is flat now. Also, the anal area is white and kind of protruding. Does that mean she's very close to having fry, or is something wrong?

Ok this is odd...she just plopped out something that looked like a goldish egg instead of a baby, and proceeded to eat it. Any ideas of what's going on?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could be a fry that was not fully developed I have seen this a few times. If it was she should be ready to have the rest of her fry.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

well now I'm noticing these orangish weird things in the bottom of the breeder net. It looks like one or two might have been fish, but they're deformed and most certainly dead.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How long have you had her in the breeder net? Sometimes stress can cause them to have fry early just as eaisly as having them late.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Only for about 3 hours. I put her back in because she started running up and down the side of the tank like she did last time about 5 hours before she had them.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do a quick check of your water parameters. Its probably just one of those things there is no control over. Seeing how she started running the tank before it started. 

When in doubt always check your water parameters.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well let's see. Nitrates are less than .03 but greater than the very minimum reading. Ammonia is 0, PH is 8.5, KH is 6, GH is 10


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is nothing there to get concerned over with those readings. My guess is it was just bad timing on moms part. Hold out a month and see if she has better luck next time.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok. it looks like she had a couple more dead, deformed ones. She seems to have batches about 2 months apart. She's very large and swollen, so I hope she'll be ok. Thankfully the other platy that lived out of her first fry is a female also, so she's not going to get more pregnant, just less.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I just thought about it. If she is really large it could be that she is getting rid of a few because her body cannot maintain all the fry full term. Give here a day or two and see if she is back to normal size. Who knows she could be holding a extra large batch of fry.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all your attention to this. She is huge...I would say that from the top of her body to the bottom is 3/4 of an inch, and about 1/2 inch wide, while her entire length (including the tail) is about 2 1/4. She's REALLY fat. If you compared her to a pregnant human, you'd be expecting triplets.

I'm taking her out of the net, she's pooing out 3-4 inch long strips of orange waste. I think she needs to just let nature take its course with the fry.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

LOL sounds like a girl I know now. She isnt due till christmas and she is already huge.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol, yeah there's a girl in a class of mine and she's only 3 1/2 months pregnant. Looks like she's swallowed a watermelon already.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Lol!! sorry to hear of your loss, maybe it is just stress thats causing all this =|


----------

